
Show HN: A tool to visualize exponential sums - anvaka
https://anvaka.github.io/e-sum/?code=x%2F5%20%2B%20cos%28x*1%2FPI*22%29%2B%20sin%28x*64%2FPI*2%29&bufferSize=90000&totalSteps=3000000&spi=5000
======
gitgud
I'm not sure exactly what this is, but it's super interesting and fun to play
with the equation to display moving plots.

The following produces some interestingly random results:

    
    
       f(x) = x/3 + tan(x/PI)
    

[https://anvaka.github.io/e-sum/?code=x%2F3%20%2B%20tan%28x%2...](https://anvaka.github.io/e-sum/?code=x%2F3%20%2B%20tan%28x%2FPI%29&bufferSize=90000&totalSteps=3000000&spi=5000)

